# المنتدى منتدى الكابلات Cables Section قسم منتجات (DITS Production)  _zte-10-cable-set

## MALPINSSA

وداءما الجديد مع الشركة العملاقة dits باك يحتوي على 10 كابلات    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا لك حبيبي

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------

